# Sarsaparilla Stall in East Street Market



## RoyReed (Apr 2, 2014)

I've been going through my old negs and found a couple of photos of George Barnes who had a stall selling sarsaparilla in East Street Market. 6p a glass, "Good for your love life!"









They were taken in March 1975.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 2, 2014)

As a kid I spent some time in London and one of the markets we use to visit had a sarsaparilla stall, not sure it was this one but the guy used to shout "sarsaparilla, good for the blood cools the blood" in the summer and "sarsaparilla, good for the blood warms the blood" in the winter.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 2, 2014)

1%er said:


> As a kid I spent some time in London and one of the markets we use to visit had a sarsaparilla stall, not sure it was this one but the guy used to shout "sarsaparilla, good for the blood cools the blood" in the summer and "sarsaparilla, good for the blood warms the blood" in the winter.


It could have been. It's the type of thing he used to shout. "Good for your love life" is the one I remember. I used to get a drink from him quite often (I lived quite close in those days, just off Albany Road where Burgess Park is now) or if it wasn't a market day from Baldwins in the Walworth Road.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 2, 2014)

VP's just ordered half a dozen bottles to be sent to his dad as part of a birthday present.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2014)

That brings back memories, thanks for reminding me how old I am


----------



## Farmer Giles (Apr 8, 2014)

I remember him from my Sunday morning market runs with dad in the 70s.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 8, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> It could have been. It's the type of thing he used to shout. "Good for your love life" is the one I remember. I used to get a drink from him quite often (I lived quite close in those days, just off Albany Road where Burgess Park is now) or if it wasn't a market day from Baldwins in the Walworth Road.



Still available (hot or cold) from Baldwins, too!


----------



## Jezza51 (Jun 10, 2020)

anyone remember the sarsaparilla man in Surrey street market in the 50's? My mum used to treat my sister and I to a glass from a beautiful metallic red and gleaming chrome truck - one of my great memories of Croydon. I think he was near the eel man, who would cut off the heads of live eels, line them up on the front of the stall and feed them parsley , which they would laboriously chew for some minutes.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi Jezza, welcome.
For  Surrey Street Croydon, you might want to try looking in the Croydon threads.


----------

